# Union Pacific in trouble with the feds.



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

"Uncle Pete" gets busted by the feds.









UP imports cocaine across Mexican border.

P.S. All my rolling stock is inspected at all border crossings! Nothing to hide.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody, who probably didn't do anything wrong, will get fired and some lawyers will get new BMWs.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Like the railroad is going to take every car apart to look for drugs! Goverment can't stop people from coming across the border. How is the railroad going to stop drugs.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

So if they had mailed the drugs instead, would the post office have been liable?


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't the Feds give the rr's the okay NOT to perform custom checks until the train was in a hub such as the UP's Global 1, 2 or 3 located near Chicago for example??


----------

